# Fruits



## Moose716 (May 17, 2015)

I have seen that peaches are alot of peoples native fruit. I decided to take a poll on this. Post in comments for further discussion.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

I have peaches- although to be completely honest, I was kind of hoping for oranges. All the same; I kept my town because I loved its layout.


----------



## Moose716 (May 17, 2015)

i have peaches to. But my friend gave me one forest and all the sudden I planted so much 75% of my trees are oranges


----------



## Aerohail (May 17, 2015)

I have pears but I've planted a lot more peaches and cherries than I have pears. C=


----------



## The cub servant (May 17, 2015)

My native fruit was pears, but I don't think there are a lot of those trees left....


----------



## Lavochain (May 17, 2015)

My native fruit is cherries. I've acquired pears and peaches as well though, just waiting for them to grow.


----------



## rabbite (May 17, 2015)

My native fruit is peaches in the town of Cloud. And I have all the fruits... but I see a lot more cherries then actual regular peaches.


----------



## NyanMeow (May 17, 2015)

I have had apple in every single version of the game I ever have ever played...so three different games...kind of annoying honestly


----------



## AkiBear (May 17, 2015)

Apples, in every town that I've ever gotten (I've had 3 towns so far, the 1st one didn't last a day.) I kind of wanted cherries this time.


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 18, 2015)

Wow, cherries lookin' a litter rare. I got oranges. c:


----------



## Moose716 (May 23, 2015)

wow. cherrys are rare


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

My towns are Oranges and Apples. Which is funny because the towns are complete opposites, so you can say it's like comparing apples to oranges. I wish that in Arryire my fruit was peaches though, since it's all pinks.


----------



## Le Ham (May 23, 2015)

CF town- pears
WW town- i think pears or peaches but can't remember, i restarted so many times
both NL towns- apples. and they were both the first maps i saw, if i recall correctly


----------



## Rudy (May 23, 2015)

Pears all the way!


----------



## Coach (May 23, 2015)

I have apples, I also got them in my CF town.They look good in perfect form, though!


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 24, 2015)

Mine is pears, the second-most common. In WW it was peaches, I believe.


----------



## Cyrene (May 24, 2015)

My first town was peaches, but I've got apples in my latest town. I honestly would have preferred peaches though, because I think they look the best.


----------



## spiffys (May 24, 2015)

peaches! in wild world i reset my town a million times to see what different names would give different fruit, but i believe i ended up with either pears or peaches in my very last town.


----------



## tumut (May 24, 2015)

Oranges, Peaches or Cherries are nice. I don't like the apples or pears. I could live with pears, but I really hate the way the apples look in the game.


----------



## Red Cat (May 25, 2015)

I have cherries as my native fruit. The strange thing is, apples are my favorite looking regular fruit, but perfect cherries are my favorite perfect fruit. I guess I just like color contrasts. Does anyone else have a favorite regular fruit, but a different favorite perfect fruit like me?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 25, 2015)

My new town has pears. A lot of people don't like them, but the perfect ones look like golden pears.I like having golden fruit trees in my town.


----------



## TarzanGirl (May 25, 2015)

I had pears in my original town so for my additional towns I made sure to get other kinds of fruit.


----------



## aetherene (May 25, 2015)

I have peaches as my native fruit. I wish it was apples though because I love those best, especially the perfect apples.


----------



## zestylemons (May 25, 2015)

My native fruit are apples but I have planted every single type of fruit for variety


----------



## kiamotors (May 25, 2015)

Pears are my native fruit.
The only fruits I don't have in my town now are oranges and cherries.


----------



## Xintetsu (May 26, 2015)

I have cherries in both of my towns. So tired of cherries tbh but I've got an unusual layout in my second town so I decided to keep it. I really wish I've gotten apples or peaches instead however, perfect apples are so beautiful. <3


----------



## Zandy (May 26, 2015)

Two of my friends and I have apples while my girlfriend has peaches!


----------



## patriceflanders (May 26, 2015)

Paarl: peach
Tasmania: apple
Oishii Ai: pear
Seabell: cherry


----------



## -Lumi- (May 26, 2015)

My town fruit is apples. The first time I played I had cherries, which were fine, but I am much happier with apples. When I reset my game I specifically chose my town because the town fruit was apples. I really love the way perfect apples look. Especially in the winter time!  The only town fruit I wouldn't want is oranges, cause I feel like they look a little odd in "perfect" form. .o.


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 29, 2015)

i also notice that peaches are very common. i rarely see oranges for some reason! My native is pears, but i love the look of peaches, their really nice-looking. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ikr, the perfect oranges look like pears, its so weird..  i also love the way perfect apples look, it reminds me of snow white


----------



## Freya (May 30, 2015)

I have apples, I actually reset my town until I got apples because I love their perfect version


----------



## charmi (May 31, 2015)

My native is cherry! I wanted oranges tbh xD


----------



## Tessie (May 31, 2015)

I have apples as my native fruit. I think it's cute =)


----------



## HHoney (Jun 1, 2015)

As someone who has sat through Rover and the Welcome Party over 100+ times in search of the particular native fruit I desire...

Let me tell you in my experience the frequency of native fruit for me has been:

- Oranges
- Apples
- Peaches
- Cherry
- Pear

Oranges have occurred in maps nearly 2-to-1 to the rest of the fruits. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 1, 2015)

My first game of AC:NL was Apples, I reset and it was oranges, and now it's peaches. I liked the oranges the best, though.


----------



## Alley (Jun 1, 2015)

I had pears in my first town and when I restarted I got pears again.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm stuck with pears lol. If I could choose the native fruit that my town had I would go with peaches or apples


----------



## Twifairy (Jun 4, 2015)

I had cherries, but now I have every fruit


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Pear! I've had pears in both of my Wild World towns and then pears in my second New Leaf town. My first New Leaf town had oranges.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Very first town was oranges. Then peaches. Now apples.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 4, 2015)

Mine is pears and I love it! (I would probably like any fruit though)


----------



## Javocado (Jun 4, 2015)

it would ap*pear* that the pear is my native fruit
i fckn hate it though
i want apple


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 4, 2015)

I made five AC:GC towns in a row. Every. Single. One. Had oranges as their fruit. 

My NL town has peaches, which is weird because orange trees spring up here and there and I'm the only player in my town.


----------



## supercataleena (Jun 4, 2015)

........we all know why people really love peaches..


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to dislike peaches the way people dislike pears. They were in like every town I had in WW. Now I hold no partiality to any fruit really because they all get annoying at some point.

Also why do people dislike pears?


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 6, 2015)

My town fruit is apple but I really wished it was pear.. I do love me some pears!


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a friend who, if he played Animal Crossing, would take oranges and ONLY oranges. He has an obsession for them.

I have pears as native fruit, but I personally would go for apples zel.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 8, 2015)

I had peaches y/e first time round but since I recently restarted, I now have cherries, which is what I always want3d as I was influenced by the animal crossing movie which is super cute! The town in the movie had cherry trees and I remember they had cherry pie >﹏<


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 8, 2015)

My native fruit is apples; I wish mine were peaches because they're one of my favorite fruit to eat and I like how the perfect peach looks more than how the perfect apple looks.


----------



## Piyo (Jun 8, 2015)

My native fruits are pears, but I would've really liked some apples aha.
Perfect golden pears are nice and all, but perfect red apples look juicy and delicious. :9


----------



## Gemstones (Jun 9, 2015)

Cherries here, and then Isabelle gave me Apples as a second fruit when I had just started up. Since then acquired all the different fruits, mostly via Tours, and replaced almost all the Saplings in my town with fruit-bearing trees 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has anyone else noticed the peaches grow upside down in the trees? My husband pointed it out to me ages back and now I can't help but notice it every time my peach trees bear fruit.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 10, 2015)

I have apples. I think perfect apples look really pretty.


----------



## Eve (Jun 10, 2015)

Gemstones said:


> Cherries here, and then Isabelle gave me Apples as a second fruit when I had just started up. Since then acquired all the different fruits, mostly via Tours, and replaced almost all the Saplings in my town with fruit-bearing trees
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the peaches grow upside down in the trees? My husband pointed it out to me ages back and now I can't help but notice it every time my peach trees bear fruit.



Yeah, I have cherries too. In EVERY SINGLE GAME, I've had cherries! It's so annoying, and I'm starting to think it's a curse!


----------



## seanrc (Jun 10, 2015)

My town has every fruit! Humbly begun with cherries.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 12, 2015)

Oranges! I have all fruits but I started with oranges.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I wish it was peaches. I pretend that it's peaches.

But actually, both my WW and NL copy have apples as their native fruit.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 20, 2015)

I have oranges as my native fruit, but I plant more cherries.


----------



## granolabear (Nov 28, 2015)

I got oranges in my first copy of ACNL, and then when I had to restart with my new copy I got oranges again! Which is fine with me since my favorite color is orange and I love citrus fruits!!  so I can't complain about it at all.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 28, 2015)

I have oranges. I've had oranges in 4 towns now. I hate oranges. Why do I always get oranges? Because the RNG is a sentient pile of trash, that's why.


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 29, 2015)

I have oranges, didn't expect them to be in the bottom haha.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 29, 2015)

I ended up with apples in both towns -.-


----------



## JayGaymes (Nov 29, 2015)

For some reason, every town I play offline is always Cherry's -_- SINCE 2010!! 2010!! SIX YEARS OF CHERRIES PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Amalgamate (Nov 29, 2015)

In the past, I have never really had orange as a native fruit. Right now I have apples- I have always liked them because their design reminds me of candied apples.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 29, 2015)

I voted for cherries because that's what I have in Pripyat. My other ACNL town has peaches and my ACWW town has apples.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 29, 2015)

Cherries. For many years it has always been apples for me until ACNL xD


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Nov 30, 2015)

I keep resetting my map to try to get apples, but I've never been able to get them at all. Probably just bad luck, but I'd really like them for once. I keep getting peaches and while I do like how they look, I would just like the traditional apples.


----------



## lazyislander (Dec 7, 2015)

i have peaches! i like them the best, though. and then apples, oranges, cherries, and then pears. i really don't like pears lol


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

I have apple as my native fruit, but tbh I dislike oranges as a native fruit because of the look of the perfect orange haha oops


----------



## Cailey (Dec 8, 2015)

apples in chai tea, cherries in matcha ^^


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 8, 2015)

Unfortunately, peaches. I kept resetting and resetting trying to get cherries, because that's what I had in my very first town. But no, no luck :'D Oh well xD


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm crying bc each town I've ever had was cherries and just i'd get peaches in a town but wouldn't like it so i'd reset it and get stuck with cherries and would always be so jealous of my brother or my friend who had peaches or apples and i jsut wanted those so bad but i didnt risk resetting my town once i was go okay with the map
like even on city folk and wild world i just always got stuck with cherries and now both my towns in acnl (yes TWO TOWNS) are friggin cherries and i am just distraught recalling all of this like why me, why, why

- - - Post Merge - - -

perfect peaches and perfect apples even look better?????? it's not fair


----------



## Chemical X (Dec 9, 2015)

Oranges.

I spent the first two weeks thinking my perfect oranges were rotten pears, so that was very a big.. discovery I made.


----------



## dumplen (Dec 12, 2015)

I reset until I got peaches as my native fruit... perfect cute little golden booties.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 12, 2015)

Peaches

shocker


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 13, 2015)

Apple is my town's fruit but I voted for Pears >.<.
Pears are my favourite fruit but Apples are my favourite perfect fruit.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 14, 2015)

I have all of the fruits in my town at this point, but native fruit was cherries. Those are common for me...I seem to always get cherries or oranges...


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 14, 2015)

My New Leaf game has Peaches, my City Folk and Wild World both have Cherries, and my GameCube world has oranges.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

mine is the pear.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 18, 2015)

Oranges.
Well, not really my favorite fruit, I prefer more apples or cherries. But I'm happy that I don't got 
pears or peaches, because I had them to many times in my past towns and don't like them so much...


----------



## smileorange (Dec 18, 2015)

Cherries in one town and oranges in the other! They're my favourite of the native fruits.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

My town fruit are Cherries and I love them irl, I also really like peaches so I wish they were my town fruit :c


----------



## radioloves (Dec 25, 2015)

I have the peach as my native fruit, though it's nice to have all fruit types to spice up your town and have variety. But if I could choose my town fruit I'd want it to be a pear since I like eating those the most xD


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 25, 2015)

Apples is my town's native fruit. I kinda wish it were oranges though


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 25, 2015)

My native fruit is apple.


----------



## Sjokolade (Dec 28, 2015)

I have apples, but I prefer cherries. They look best in my opinion lol.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 28, 2015)

I think peaches are super cute, but the perfect versions look kind of strange. The only perfect fruits that don't look strange, as far as I am concerned, are apples. I have pears as my native fruit and I kind of wish the perfect versions were a little less golden, more green...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I really like peaches, cherries and apples. But if I had to choose one, it'd be apples. It's just that I like the nice red color of them, especially the perfect apples. But it's also because apples are my favorite fruit irl. My town fruit is pears, but it's not my #1 fruit.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 15, 2016)

In my town i have oranges as native fruit =) But irl i dont like oranges XD i love cherries though. But i dont like cherries  ingame. oranges look the best for me and they match my red-orange town theme =)


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 16, 2016)

My main horror movie-themed town has pears as its native fruit, my bird-themed town has peaches as its native fruit, and my third town has oranges as its native fruit. 

I voted for pears on the poll since it was the town fruit of my original town that I restarted and because I got it again in the main town.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2016)

I have peaches as my native fruit. I wasn't excited at first, but once I learned the perfect ones are gold, they're probably my favorite. I also would've been ok with pears or cherries.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 25, 2016)

Apples are my native fruit & I think the perfect apples look the best out of all the fruit.  Second would be peaches


----------



## Romaki (Jan 25, 2016)

WW: Apples
NL: Peaches


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2016)

I have:

Apples in Vista, NL town
Pears in Chocolat, NL town
Cherries in Honeydew, NL cycle town

Peaches? in Bluebell, my WW town (I have another WW town that has Cherries? I think)
Pears? in Villa, my GC town
Apples?, in Lana, my CF town


----------



## N a t (Jan 29, 2016)

I just find the apples and peaches the most attractive. >.< I also love apples and peaches in real life, but apples are my favorite.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Jan 29, 2016)

I've made 4 different towns in Animal Crossing games. Somehow I managed to end up with apples in all 4 of them.


----------



## RRJay (Jan 29, 2016)

I have Apples! Peaches are the most ~aesthetically~ pleasing though lol. They're cute and pink xD


----------

